
Google is killing yet another rival - ForHackernews
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/02/25/google-is-killing-yet-another-rival.html
======
ForHackernews
> Bankrate's woes underscore the difficulty of building a meaningful business
> on the Internet—which is increasingly dominated by a handful of behemoths.
> Just five internet companies, Amazon, Alphabet, eBay, Facebook and Liberty
> Interactive control 70% of the Internet industry's revenue.

This is pretty shocking! Anyone know what "Liberty Interactive" does?

~~~
pki
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Interactive#Divisions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Interactive#Divisions)
\- "a bit of everything" it seems

------
pki
> Demand Media, a provider of online content, has seen its shares crater 96%
> since 2011 as Google made changes to its proprietary search engine formula
> making it more difficult to find articles written by Demand Media.

I am really really happy about this. Because all they do is SEO spam garbage.

